# الشامبو والفورمالين



## phyyyyy (25 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 

هل من الممكن اضافة الفورمالين كمادة حافظة على الشامبو 

ام لها اثار ضارة على الشعر 

وشكرا على مساعدتكم


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (26 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته........
المواد الحافظة المستخدمة فى صناعة الشامبوهات ومستحضرات التجميل كثيرة جدآآآآآآ
منها على سبيل المثال لا الحصر ............
1_ ميثيل بارابين......ايثيل بارابين..........بروبيل بارابين ............بيوتيل بارابين
وهذة المواد الحافظة يمكن أضافة أى واحد منهم بنسبة 100 جرام لكل 100كيلو شامبو......
2_كلورو أسيتاميد......... ويضاف بنسبة 200 جرام لكل 100 كيلو شامبو
3_ 2.4 داى كلورو بنزيل الكحول........... 100 جرام لكل 100 كيلو شامبو
4_برونيدوكس أل 10%............brondix l 10% ......وهذا هو أكثر مادة حافظة مستخدمة فى الشامبوهات
يضاف بنسبة 100 جرام لكل 100 كيلو شامبو........... وسعر الكيلو 25 جنية فى الجركن
5_فى مواد تانية كتيرة بتستخدم أيضا مثل,,,,,,,,
سوربك أسيد ..........دويسيل 200.............داى هيدرو أسيتك أسيد............بنزويك أسيد .......فينوكسيتول
والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## phyyyyy (26 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على ردك الجميل


----------



## دى ماركو (28 أكتوبر 2009)

الله ينور يا م/ مهدى 
بس حابب استفسر عن شئى ممكن؟
هل صنع الشامبو على البارد افضل ام على الساخن 
وممكن ما احطش تايلوز واكتفى بالتكاسابون والكمبرلان والكى دى مع المعطر 
وهل صناعته على البارد بتأدى الى ترسيبه حتى لو ماحطناش تايلوز 
ارجو الإفادة :


----------



## دى ماركو (28 أكتوبر 2009)

سؤال اخر 
انا موش لاقى المادة المثبتة المستخدمه فى صناعه جل الشعر 
هل هى فعلا غراء الزنثان ولا شئى اخر 
الماده دى هى اللى بتدى للجل تثبيت قوى حسب الحاجه 
يعنى لو عاوز ه مثبت قوى او وسط بضيف منها على الخلطه حسب الطلب
ممكن الإفادة


----------



## دى ماركو (28 أكتوبر 2009)




----------



## سراج الدين عابد (10 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته 
جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المنتدى المفيد و الغني بالمعلومات التي كنت أبحث عنها

أضم سؤالي إلى الأخ دي ماركو
هل صنع الشامبو على البارد افضل ام على الساخن 
وممكن ما احطش تايلوز واكتفى بالتكاسابون والكمبرلان والكى دى مع المعطر 
وهل صناعته على البارد بتأدى الى ترسيبه حتى لو ماحطناش تايلوز 

و ما هي مادة كي دي ولم تستخدم

و لكم جزيل الشكر على الإفادة


----------



## سراج الدين عابد (10 ديسمبر 2009)

سؤال آخر .. من فضلكم ؟

ما المادة المستخدمة لتخليص الشعر من التشابك (هل هي المادة المفرغة للشحنة )

ما اسمها العلمي والتجاري ؟

و هل يمكن إضافتها للشامبو بعد الانتهاء من الخلط

و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## saber_aswan2000 (22 يناير 2010)

نرجو الرد يا استاذ مهدى


----------



## Chemist Nader (22 يناير 2010)

شكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## باب البحر (19 مارس 2010)

سراج الدين عابد قال:


> أضم سؤالي إلى الأخ دي ماركو
> هل صنع الشامبو على البارد افضل ام على الساخن
> وممكن ما احطش تايلوز واكتفى بالتكاسابون والكمبرلان والكى دى مع المعطر
> وهل صناعته على البارد بتأدى الى ترسيبه حتى لو ماحطناش تايلوز
> ...


 
و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## زهرة الجبل90 (27 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم هذه اول مشاركة لي أرجو المساعدة من أهل الخبرة أريد تصنيع شامبو طبيعي من البابونج والروز ماري وغيره في البيت للتجارة ليس عندي أي خبرة في هذا المجال أرجو إيضاح الخطوات وأسماء المواد المستخدمة والمواد الحافظة وجزاكم الله ألف خير*


----------



## شاكراحمدعبيد (28 مايو 2010)




----------



## mohammadyossef (28 مايو 2010)

:75::75::75::75:
:20::20:​


----------



## سالم هدهود (25 فبراير 2013)

لايمكن استخدام الفورمالين لشامبو هدة مادة سامة وكانت تستخدم كمادة حافظة مند زمن بعيد والمادة البديلة هى الكاتون وهى معروفة عند مصنعى مواد الخام


----------



## علاوي86 (19 أبريل 2013)

لا يوجد فرق بين طريقة صناعة الشامبو بالطريقة الباردة والساخنة حيث ان التكسابون يذوب سريعا في الماء الساخن بينما يتاخر 12 ساعة حتى يذوب في الماء المعتدل الحرارة وانا افضل ان يذوب التكسابون في الماء المعتدل


----------

